# Any good, free alternatives to Realtek?



## Krieger

Realtek audio driver has been driving me nuts lately. I just cant stand the fact that I have to go into device manager & disable Realtek on my new laptop. I typically have my laptop hooked to to an HDTV I use as a monitor so I rarely find myself using the built in laptop speakers. How could Realtek be so stupid thinking my laptop is not hooked up to an HDMI display? Bad relationship or coordination between Microsoft programmers & Realtek maybe?  Ether way I'm just fed up with it & looking to ditch Realtek once & for all.


----------



## johnb35

You can try uninstalling the realtek software and just let windows use high definition audio device as the drive.  However Realtek may just reinstall itself.  Other than that, just change audio output in sound settings.


----------

